# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  بعض من الدفوع في قضايا المخدرات

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بعض من الدفوع في قضايا المخدرات:

1 ــ بطلان القبض و التفتيش

2 ــ انتفاء حالة من حالات التلبس التي تنص عليها المادة 30 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية

3 ــ عدم معقولية تصور الواقعة وتصور حدوثها علي النحو الذي صوره محرر المحضر

4 ــ إنفراد محرر المحضر وحجبه لأفراد القوة السرية المرافقة له حتى يحمل لواء الدعوى وان هناك تصرف أخر أمسك عنه محرر المحضر لإضفاء الشرعية علي تصرفه

5 ــ بطلان الاستيقاف

6 ــ عدم المعقولية أن المتهم لا يعرف محرر المحضر وانه لم يتعامل معه سابقاٌ فكيف عرف المتهم هؤلاء أنهم رجال مباحث وهم بملابسهم المدنية

7 ــ الالتفاف يميناٌ ويساراٌ لا ينم عن ارتكاب جريمة في ظل الظروف الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية التي تمر بها البلاد كما تعلمنا من أحكام محكمة النقض

8 ــ انتفاء صلة المتهم بالحرز و الحيازة

9 ــ و أن المتهم ليس له سوابق .

10 ــ ما أن شاهد الضابط حتى ألقي . أو تخلي عن الكيس اللفافات المحتوية علي المخدر

11 ــ بطلان الاستيقاف لهروب المتهم عند رؤيته الضابط .

12 ــ بطلان القبض والتفتيش لحصولهما قبل إذن النيابة العامة .

13 ــ بطلان تفتيش المتهم المتواجد مع المأذون بتفتيشه لعدم وجوده في حالة تلبس .
14 ــ بطلان التفتيش لكذب الضابط في المدة التي استغراقها التحري .

15 ــ بطلان أزن التفتيش لا بتنائه علي معلومات دون إجراء التحريات.

16 ــ سقوط اللفافة عرضاٌ إثناء استخراج البطاقة الشخصية .

17 ــ سقوط الكيس أو اللفافة عند وقوف المتهم عندما أدركه الضابط ومرافقته يتجهون إليه .

18 ــ قبض علي المتهم للاشتباه تخلي عن اللفافة عقب هذا القبض .

19 ــ تخلي المتهم عن اللفافة عند محاولة الضابط القبض عليه .

20 ــ القبض علي المتهم وتفتيشه وقائياٌ للاشتباه فيه أثناء سيره في الطريق بحالة تدعو للاشتباه .

21 ــ تعسف في تنفيذ أزن التفتيش .

الدفوع التي ترد علي التحريات
..................................
(1) ــ الدفع ببطلان التحريات لعدم جديتها .

(2) ــ الدفع يتهلهل محضر التحريات وقصوره .

(3) ــ الدفع ببطلان التحريات التضارب بأقوال الشاهد و المعاينة .

(4) ــ الدفع ببطلان التحريات لاختلافها مع المعاينة والإصرار عليها .

(5) ــ الدفع بعدم معقولية الواقع ووهانة الدليل المستمد منها .

(6) ــ الدفع بعدم وضوح مهام كلاٌ من الضابطين في محضر الضبط .

(7) ــ الدفع بعدم سلامة التصوير للواقعة .

(8) ــ الدفع باختلاف مكان الضبط مع التحريات .

(9) ــ الدفع بعدم أنصاف التصوير مع المجري العادي للأمور ومواقع الأحداث .

(10) ــ الدفع بتلاحق الإجراءات أو التراضي في إجراءها .

(11) ــ الدفع بانتفاء الدلائل الكافية لكي يوضع المتهم تحت مجهر التحريات

وهذه الدفوع المتعلقة بالتحريات هي دفوع موضوعية يتم استخلاصها من واقع أحوال محضر الضبط ويجب أن يتم إبداءها أمام محكمة النقض الصادرة بتأييدها و المقرر لها.

الدفوع التي ترد علي الأذن
.....................
(1) ــ الدفع ببطلان أذن النيابة لصدوره بناء علي تحريات غير جدية .

(2) ــ الدفع ببطلان أذن النيابة لصدوره من وكيل نيابة غير مختص محلياٌ ونوعياٌ .

(3) ــ الدفع ببطلان أذن النيابة لصدوره إلي مأمور ضبط غير مختص محلياٌ ونوعياٌ .

(4) ــ الدفع ببطلان أذن النيابة لصدوره من جهة غير مختصة قانوناٌ .

(5) ــ الدفع ببطلان أذن لصدوره في تاريخ لاحق علي القبض و التفتيش .

(6) ــ الدفع ببطلان إذن النيابة لصدوره عن جريمة مستقبلاٌ .

(7) ــ الدفع ببطلان أذن النيابة لصدوره خالياٌ من أحد عناصره الأساسية في شكل الأذن كالتوقيع أو عدم ذكر أسم

المتهم أو الوقت أو مدة السريان ـــ الخ .

( 8 )الدفع بخلو الأوراق من أذن النيابة .

(9)ــ الدفع ببطلان أذن النيابة لتجاوز مصدره حدود اختصاصاته . كان يصد وكيل نيابة أمر بتفتيش منزل غير

المتهم فهذا من اختصاصات قاضي التحقيق .

الدفوع التي ترد علي التفتيش
.....................
(1) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لوقوعه بناء علي أذن باطل .

(2) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لوقوعه بناء علي إجراء باطل .

(3) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لوعه قبل الحصول علي أذن النيابة العامة بذلك .

(4) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لوقوعه من شخص ليس له صفة الضبطية القضائية .

(5) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لعدم وجود محضر مفتوح .

(6) ــ الدفع ببطلان إجراءات التفتيش لعدم تحريره في محضر مستقل ولخلو الأوراق من الأشاره إليها .

(7) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لأجرائه ممن لم يناب في إذن التفتيش الصادر بندب مأمور ضبط معين بالذات .

(8)ـ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش الصادر من مأمور الضبط في الوقت الذي تباشر فيه النيابة التحقيق بمعرفتها .

(9) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش الواقع بغير رضاء المتهم في تفتيش المنازل .

(10) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش المنزل الحاصل برضاء من تواجد به لعدم إقامته الكاملة بالمنزل الذي تم تفتيشه .

(11) ــ الدفع ببطلان تفتيش الأنثى لعدم إجراءه بمعرفة أنثي .

(12) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لعدم توافر الدلائل الكافية علي قيام حالة التلبس في حالات التلبس .

(13) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لحصوله بطريقة غير مشروعة .

(14) ــ الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لحصوله من مأمور ضبط قضائي غير مختص محلياٌ ..... وهو وارد بالمادة (23 إجراءات جنائية ) .

الدفوع التي ترد في حالة التلبس
............
( أ ) ــ الدفع بانتفاء حالة التلبس ...... ولها أشكال متعددة منها .

(1) ــ الدفع لعدم وجود مظاهر خارجية تؤيده .

(2) ــ الدفع لعدم وجود دلائل كافية لقيام حالة التلبس .

(3) ــ الدفع لعدم معرفة المتهم لمأمور الضبط القضائي

(ب) ــ الدفع بالشك في صحة التلبس .

(ج) ــ الدفع بخلق حالة التلبس . وهي التي تقوم فيها محرر المحضر بإجراء يهدربه الإرادة التامة للجاني .

( د) ــ الدفع ببطلان حالة التلبس .

(1) ــ الدفع لعدم ضبط حالة التلبس بمعرفة مأمور الضبط القضائي شخصياٌ .

(2) ــ الدفع للتوصل إلي ضبط حالة التلبس بطريقة غير مشروعة أو استخدام أساليب

----------

